

Wealth and empathy - bocajuniors
http://www.vancouversun.com/Wealthy+really+different+nice+study/5239633/story.html

======
KeepTalking
Nice Article. Is there research between social networking(fb) and empathy ? Fb
and wealth ? I tend to find that social media sites are a trove of people
concentrated on the 'self' or is it just my opinion.

------
bocajuniors
Does wealth lead to less empathy or does empathy lead to less wealth? I
believe the latter.

